# Smoked/grilled Venison anyone!



## hutty (Nov 14, 2013)

image.jpg



__ hutty
__ Nov 14, 2013


----------



## brekar (Nov 15, 2013)

102713103230_01.jpg



__ brekar
__ Nov 15, 2013






Sounds good to me. Just took this one with a bow about 2 weeks ago. 20 yard double lung shot.

Already had some deer chili from it.


----------



## so ms smoker (Nov 15, 2013)

Mmmm  Looks like a few meals about to happen!

  Mike


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 15, 2013)

Looks delicious! I love huge venison chops myself!! Cheers! - Leah













Close up carving venison.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 15, 2013


----------



## brekar (Nov 26, 2013)

This was taken this last weekend in the Joplin area where me and a buddy were hunting. Grunted and rattled him into 30 yards.

189lbs field dressed. 1 shot with a .243.













1473016_485928641521821_557384921_n-Copy.jpg



__ brekar
__ Nov 26, 2013


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 27, 2013)

Wow! Looks delicious!!!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## brekar (Nov 29, 2013)

It is. The doe taken with a bow has already turned into delicious stew meat, roasts, back-straps, and jerky. That buck is at the butcher getting made into hamburger, summer sausage, and jalapeno snack sticks as we speak.


----------



## bertman (Dec 1, 2013)

Nice to hear about a Missouri hunter getting a deer this season. Congrats!


----------



## brekar (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks. Between myself and my group of friends there were 10 deer taken this rifle season.


----------

